# Boesemani rainbow fish injured



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

My rainbow fish got stuck between driftwood and side of tank. Saw my severum either trying to help him or eat him. Probably the later... Anyway ran over and released him by lifting the driftwood. His eye is swollen and fogged up and his left side look messed up and he cant move his one fin. He's swimming ok. Anything can do for him or should just leave the poor guy alone and see if he recovers ok?


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Usually when a fish gets injured, secondary infections set in if the fish is not treated for open wounds making the fish weak and it stops eating and grows worse. 
I have had some good luck with Fritz Mardel Maracyn Plus. It is antibacterial and has microscopic biospheres that attach directly to the fish delivering the medication where it is needed.
Its available with J & L aquatics, burnaby. Use little less dosage than recommended.

Hope it gets well soon
Roger


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for responding, after a few hours the swelling in his eye went down and his fin started working. This morning tho his eye is still white foggy looking, he is just swimming around in a circle, so I gave him a salt bath and returned him. Will take your advice and move him to another tank and try the Fritz Mardel Maracyn Plus. I happen to already have some of that. I have a tank set up which use to hold cichlids before but the water ph is higher so that kind of concerns me as it may stress him more.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with your fish. Sometimes they can be quite hardy.


----------

